# What are some common bible/religious misinterpretations you have heard?



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 25, 2005)

*we all have read threads about how people have common misinterpretations about black hair, such as it doesnt grow, perm root to tip, etc. so lets talk about some common misrepresentations related to faith!*




...ill start, i have 2. 

*1) noah carried 2 of each animal on the ark. *

in the bible, it says noah carried SEVEN of each clean animal, and only 2 of each unclean animal

*2) sabbath is on sunday*

the 7th day of the week is saturday. upon research of why sunday is commonly used as a day of worship, i came upon this website that explains how most christians no longor observe sabbath, but live in observance of the lords day:

Sunday was the first day of the week according to the Jewish method of reckoning, but for Christians it began to take the place of the Jewish Sabbath in Apostolic times as the day set apart for the public and solemn worship of God. The practice of meeting together on the first day of the week for the celebration of the Eucharistic Sacrifice is indicated in Acts, xx 7; I Cor., xvi, 2; in Apoc., i, 10, it is called the Lord's day. In the Didache (xiv) the injunction is given: "On the Lord's Day come together and break bread. And give thanks (offer the Eucharist), after confessing your sins that your sacrifice may be pure". St. Ignatius (Ep. ad Magnes. ix) speaks of Christians as "no longer observing the Sabbath, but living in the observance of the Lord's Day" http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/14335a.htm


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 26, 2005)

Baptism - The bible says one must be emersed (dipped down) into the water when baptisted (no sprinkling or anything of that sort)

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hamitic curse-I have heard folks say that all black people are cursed b/c Noah cursed his son Ham and that is the line which is known for where the inhabitants of Africa originated.  This is so not true.  Noah cursed Ham's son, Canaan (Gen 9:25), but Ham had 3 other sons which populated that region as well: Cush, Egypt, and Put (Gen 10:6).  Also when Jesus came, he opened the door for every sin and curse to be broken b/c he paid the price for them all.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> The Hamitic curse-I have heard folks say that all black people are cursed b/c Noah cursed his son Ham and that is the line which is known for where the inhabitants of Africa originated.  This is so not true.  Noah cursed Ham's son, Canaan (Gen 9:25), but Ham had 3 other sons which populated that region as well: Cush, Egypt, and Put (Gen 10:6).  Also when Jesus came, he opened the door for every sin and curse to be broken b/c he paid the price for them all.



Good one, SweetC.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 26, 2005)

This was how folks justified slavery. Thank you for this. 



			
				Sweet C said:
			
		

> The Hamitic curse-I have heard folks say that all black people are cursed b/c Noah cursed his son Ham and that is the line which is known for where the inhabitants of Africa originated. This is so not true. Noah cursed Ham's son, Canaan (Gen 9:25), but Ham had 3 other sons which populated that region as well: Cush, Egypt, and Put (Gen 10:6). Also when Jesus came, he opened the door for every sin and curse to be broken b/c he paid the price for them all.


----------



## ChosenbyGod (Apr 26, 2005)

* Romans 10:9 *
Many people think this is talking to sinners and it is NOT. The book of Romans is written to people who are already saved, so why are some preachers directing sinners to this verse to claim salvation? The first church started in the book of Acts. That's where one should go if they want to find out what it takes to be saved.   

*Accepting the Lord as your personal savior*
This is NOWHERE in the Bible! We are still going by The Bible right?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 26, 2005)

CHRISTIANS CAN'T JUDGE.

I can't stand when people say that. Im not God therefore I can't judge anyone else.
This is a misinterpretation usually of Matt 7:1, BUT if this verse is read in context its easy to understand.

Read Matthew chapter 7 verses 1 to 6.

You can judge other Christians as long as your not dealing with the same issue.

Matt 7:5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.

If your a thief stop stealing, so that you may help your Christian brother who is also a thief. 

But we cannot judge the world, non-chrisitians. They cannot accept really the understanding of the bible. Thats Gods job to bring them to salvation. This is clear by

Matt7:6 Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you. 

The word of God is holy unto dogs, so don't cast our gifts and understanding of the bible to them, because they don't know what to do it with it, they will just trample over Gods precious word. Don't take this to mean, don't minister or evagelize to non-christians.

So in short, we can judge other Christians as long as we're not dealing with the same problem. But we cannot judge the world.

AND NO ONE CAN JUDGE in terms of DAMMING someone to HELL only GOD can do that.

Also, whenever confronting another Christian about sin, its always best to be LEAD BY GOD to do this. Not on your own will, but by his will.


-Trust


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 26, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> CHRISTIANS CAN'T JUDGE.
> 
> I can't stand when people say that. Im not God therefore I can't judge anyone else.
> This is a misinterpretation usually of Matt 7:1, BUT if this verse is read in context its easy to understand.
> ...


Thanks for posting this! It bothers me when people say Christians can't judge.  Why can't we have a strong disapproval with a sin? It's not like we are condemning those people to Hell.  So you are so right!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 26, 2005)

ChosenbyGod said:
			
		

> * Romans 10:9 *
> Many people think this is talking to sinners and it is NOT. The book of Romans is written to people who are already saved, so why are some preachers directing sinners to this verse to claim salvation? The first church started in the book of Acts. That's where one should go if they want to find out what it takes to be saved.


 This is true! These are just the steps to take in order for one of God's chosen ones to be saved.



> *Accepting the Lord as your personal savior*
> This is NOWHERE in the Bible! We are still going by The Bible right?


This is true! I never thought about this. People say this all the time when in all actuality, God chooses who will be saved before that person actually confesses and believes in Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 26, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Baptism - The bible says one must be emersed (dipped down) into the water when baptisted (no sprinkling or anything of that sort)
> 
> That's all I can think of right now...



oooh! thats a good one


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 26, 2005)

ChosenbyGod said:
			
		

> * Romans 10:9 *
> Many people think this is talking to sinners and it is NOT. The book of Romans is written to people who are already saved, so why are some preachers directing sinners to this verse to claim salvation? The first church started in the book of Acts. That's where one should go if they want to find out what it takes to be saved.
> 
> *Accepting the Lord as your personal savior*
> This is NOWHERE in the Bible! We are still going by The Bible right?




Choosen, if you could explain this to me I would truly appreciate it.

So what does the verse mean? How is the verse already talking to people who are saved? It seems as if it is giving instructions on how to be saved? I don't get it. Thanks for your help


----------



## JuJuBoo (Apr 26, 2005)

"Eve ate the apple."


The bible says nothing about an apple. It just states "a fruit". 

There are others, but I'm *really* not in the mood to get deep.


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 30, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> This is true! These are just the steps to take in order for one of God's chosen ones to be saved.
> 
> This is true! I never thought about this. People say this all the time when in all actuality, God chooses who will be saved before that person actually confesses and believes in Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior.



So are you saying that people might confess and believe in Jesus but they still might not have eternal life because God already decided that they won't?


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 30, 2005)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> So are you saying that people might confess and believe in Jesus but they still might not have eternal life because God already decided that they won't?


 I don't get it either. I thought God said he came so that we would all have eternal life. I thought it was his desire that everyone would be saved, but he knew everyone wouldn't choose him. 

If you all's thinking is correct, how does one know if they are truly saved or not. Why do all of this in vain?


----------



## good2uuuu (Apr 30, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> This is true! I never thought about this. People say this all the time when in all actuality, God chooses who will be saved before that person actually confesses and believes in Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior.


 
It sounds like you are talking about presdestination here. I have to disagree on this point. Yes, God knows the beginning from the end and He knows who will be saved and who will be lost, but it is not His choice. It is the choice of those who reject Him. He wants all of us to be saved, but He is not going to force anyone to choose Him. That's be beauty and the downside of the free will with which we have been blessed.


----------



## Nyambura (Apr 30, 2005)

On topic - in college I used to hear people say that Jesus had hair like wool but the Bible says his hair was white as wool. Ok, it's not that deep, I know.  I didn't want to be totally off topic.



			
				TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> CHRISTIANS CAN'T JUDGE.
> 
> I can't stand when people say that. Im not God therefore I can't judge anyone else.
> This is a misinterpretation usually of Matt 7:1, BUT if this verse is read in context its easy to understand.
> ...


 
OT ~ (btw, Trust, this is not aimed at you personally. This is something I've thought about for a long time and feel compelled to share it.)

What about Jesus telling the scribes and Pharisees who wanted to stone an adulterous woman, "Let him who is without sin among you be the first to throw a stone at her." ? (John 8:7) Jesus lead a sinless life yet he chose not to judge her. (John 8:10-11) If we're supposed to -or at least it's ok to- judge others for sins that we don't share, why did he choose not to? 

And why is it that some (not all) Christians are *so* bent on running around judging other people? How about running around being compassionate towards others and making a *positive* contribution to their lives so that they will be more likely to be attracted to Christianity and want to know what God this is that Christians serve? How is running around, judging other people for their shortcomings, when we _all_ fall short of the glory of God, planting the seed? 

Shouldn't we be *more* focused on our own short comings? Honestly, continually choosing to judge others reminds me very much of the Pharisee in the Parable of the Pharisee and the Tax Collector: "'God, I thank you that I am not like other people: thieves, rogues, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. I give a tenth of my income.' But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even look up to heaven, but was beating his breast and saying, 'God, be merciful to me, a sinner!' I tell you, this man went down to his home justified rather than the other; for all who exalt themselves will be humbled, but all who humble themselves will be exalted." (Luke 18:9-14)

Did not Jesus say that the greatest commandments were to "'...love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind.' This is the greatest and first commandment. And a second is like it: 'You shall love your neighbor as yourself.' On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets." (Matthew 22:34-40) (see also Mark 12:29-31 "Jesus answered, "The first is, 'Hear, O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one; and you shall love the Lord your God with all your heart, and with all your soul, and with all your mind, and with all your strength.' *The second is this, 'You shall love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no other commandment greater than these."*) Where does it say you should "*judge* your neighbor as yourself"? or "judge your neighbor not as yourself, since you don't share the same sin(s)?" How does judging others b/c you feel you can since you're not guilty of that particular sin fit in Jesus' two greatest commandments?


----------



## TrustMeLove (May 1, 2005)

Nyambura,

I know that you said that your post wasn't focused on me. But, I still have a comment. Cool.

*Well, I think the difference with the pharisses trying to stone that woman is that, they were trying to take her lfie. Thats not considered judging to me. * 

If I judge another Christian. Its like hey..adultery according to the bible thats a sin. Your commiting adultery your sinning, how can I help my sister/brother get through this sin, stop commiting this sin..etc.. Not like oh ho can I kill, get my brother convicted, embarrassed, tell everybody their business..yada..yada..yada..

I hope that you can get where I am coming from with this post. In no way do I condone harming another person, because thats not judging. Judging the correct way to me, is when you call it how it is according to the bible. Adultery is a sin..therefore if your are commiting adultery you are sinning. 

But then the bible says also in Matt 7, get the plank out your eye, so that you can see the speck in your brother eye correctly to remove it. 
Now im assuming if you weren't killed for your transgression, but got it out yourself, your job here isn't to get your brother killed either, but to help remove it. 

The bible here commands us to help remove the speck out of our brothers eye. Therefore we must make a judgement on wether or not what they are doing is a sin or not. If you say yes according to the bible this is a sin, Im commanded to help (OF COURSE ALL THIS HELPING IS LEAD BY GOD).

You are loving thy neighbor in this sense, by not letting them just drown in their sin, but saying hey I love you enough to fix my issues that I may help you too, because you are important to me.
*
No regarding your comment about Christians judging people instead of being compassionate that they may take an interest in Christianity. * 

Its not our job as Christians to judge people of the world. If a person does not know Jesus as their Lord and Savior you can't say anything really too them about their sins. I explained this in my O.P. In addition, we are not the savior we can't save people, only God does that, if they are suppose to change their ways to come to have a relationship with God than they will, but not by our power.

The problem that I really see coming from your post is probably more directed at Christians judging people of the world, that don't know the Lord, which is not our job. This problem, is just like gossip folk in the church, pastors saying do as I say and not as I do (because we know their doing dirt)...etc.. People don't know their bible well enough not to do it, or just do it and not care. But in this respect, I totally agree we should judge the world on their sins, but show the love of God thats in us, and let GOd work out their salvation.

Thats all.
*
And can someone else explain Choosens post to me, it seems like she may be taking a bit of a hiatus.*

-Trust


----------



## JenJen2721 (May 2, 2005)

ChosenbyGod said:
			
		

> * Romans 10:9 *
> Many people think this is talking to sinners and it is NOT. The book of Romans is written to people who are already saved, so why are some preachers directing sinners to this verse to claim salvation? The first church started in the book of Acts. That's where one should go if they want to find out what it takes to be saved.



 The book of Romans helps Christians minister to non-believers to show them how they TOO can become saved.  

Romans 6:23b 
"...But the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord." 

Romans 5:8 
"God demonstrates His own love for us, in that while we were yet sinners Christ died for us!" 

Romans 10:13 
"Whoever will call on the name of the Lord will be saved!" 

Romans 10:9,10 
"...If you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Jesus from the dead, you shall be saved; for with the heart man believes, resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, resulting in salvation." 

The Romans Road to salvation is in my siggy.


----------



## Nyambura (May 2, 2005)

Trust, thank you for responding and taking the gist of my post in the non-offensive spirit in which it was meant.  

I thought Mark 7 was about not judging others: 
_"Do not judge, so that you may not be judged. 2For with the judgment you make you will be judged, and the measure you give will be the measure you get. 3Why do you see the *speck* in your neighbor's eye, but do not notice the *log* in your own eye? 4Or how can you say to your neighbor, 'Let me take the *speck* out of your eye,' while the* log* is in your own eye? 5You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your neighbor's eye. _~ Mark 7:1-5
I bolded the italicized font above b/c the difference in the size of the symbols for sin (speck vs. log) speaks to me of each of us being blinded to the gravity of our own sins. We may think we clearly see another's sin and have the duty to point it out to her/him, when we really don't see clearly due to the sizeable nature of our own shortcomings. Given the hypocrisy of criticizing others' dirty laundry when our own stinks to high heaven (literally, figuratively), it seems more of a command to work on ourselves rather than a command to go around judging others.

As for the scribes and Pharisees seeking to stone the adulteress, after Jesus said that he who is without sin cast the first stone, the scribes and Pharisees left. Jesus then turned to the woman and said, "_Woman, where are they? Has no one condemned you?" She said, "No one, Lord." And Jesus said, "Neither do I condemn you. Go your way, and from now on do not sin again."_ ~ Mark 8:10-11. I interpret Mark 8:3-11 to be about condemnation against judging others' sins rather than prohibiting physical assault. To me, condemnation is a judgment (e.g., one can be _condemned_ to a death sentence). By contrast, killing/injuries are the actions resulting from the judgment. So condemnation isn't the same as physical injury/death. I don't know that Jesus was saying 'has no one killed you? then I won't kill you either.' I think He was saying that He would not judge her, either - and He could have, since He lead a sinless life, if what we as Christians are commanded to do is to judge each other as a form of love, as long as we're not guilty of the exact same sin ourselves. I don't think that was Jesus' point b/c He did not make a distinction b/t sins: He didn't say "He who is without the sin of adultery, cast the first stone." Rather, He said, _"Let anyone among you *who is without sin* be the first to throw a stone at her."_ (Mark 8:7) No qualifications, exceptions or delineations of sin there.

I agree that salvation is God's job. I believe God works through people. I don't know that when we, as sinners (b/c that's what we are), judge another for his/her sins, that we are doing God's work or just gratifying ourselves (like the Pharisee in the temple with the tax collector). I just don't believe that judgment is synonymous with helping another to overcome sin. For example, there have been loving Christians who have shown me, through how they conduct themselves and live their lives, what it means to be a Christian. One's walk (how one acts) speaks much louder to me than how one talks (judging). Do people want judgment when they seek change, or do they need compassionate help? As long as we all continue to fall short of the glory of God, we will never be in the position to judge another's sin (although we do anyway b/c that's part of the human experience). Too often it seems that we hate the sinner as much as the sin. For example, I despise pedophiles. As a Christian, I should hate the act of pedophilia and feel compassion towards the pedophile, but I don't. My compassion is with the child victim(s). I pray to God for more clarity on this but in the meantime, I realize, according to the scripture, that I am a hypocrite b/c I'm not without sin yet I judge others' sins.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 6, 2005)

That word judge has been one that sometimes i get confused on also.  It seems we really can not judge because we have no authority to do anything about it.  

   But I do believe we as Christian I have to be descerning in the actions of others.  If judging means I have decided something someone has done according to the bible is a sin or not then we judge. If that is not judging then we are being prudent and descerning about people and there actions?    We are taught to come out from among the evil doer's but still take care of their needs.  If  another Christian is in sin I believe it is loving someone to tell them.  For I want to know if I am and if I recognize it in me and want it to stop I believe it is loving someone to want the same for them.  

  If they are not Christians should we still descern whether their actions are good or evil?  If they choose the evil dispite the knowledge of good then I have to decern this and decide my course of action.  

   So is identifying anothers sin always judging?  In Pauls writings I recall him even stating to not even eat with those who are evil doer's.  He talks about those that are "without"   and those that are "within"  a brother or sister.  It is ICor 5:9-13.   (Please comment on) At some point didn't their sin have to be stated to them in order to decide to not associate with them?  To give them the chance to repent?   erplexed 

   This is a good topic.


----------



## TrustMeLove (May 8, 2005)

Nyambura,

The section that you wrote about condemnation. We have some points of disagreement. Mainly interpretation of the text. Therefore, im fine with leaving this conversation where its at. 
Great Discussion!
-TrustTheWord


----------



## victorious (May 8, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> "Eve ate the apple."
> 
> 
> The bible says nothing about an apple. It just states "a fruit"...




That reminds me of those who say "_Jonah and the whale_." The bible states "a great fish." 

I've also heard some say "_render your heart, and not your garments_" in a different context than the scripture in the bible. But that would mean to submit one's heart to God instead of one's clothes. Yes, it's not outrageously wrong; but that doesn't reflect the full meaning of repentance in that verse:
So rend your heart, and not your garments; Return to the Lord your God, For He is gracious and merciful, Slow to anger, and of great kindness; And He relents from doing harm. _(Joel 2:13 NKJV)_​*Rend* in that verse means to rip or tear one's garments as an outward sign of affliction. Since that was their customary way of showing grief or repentance, God wanted to see genuine, inward sorrow while seeking repentance from sin.


If they were to 'render' (submit) their hearts, they would be giving God unchanged, sinful hearts. Although it seems like a minor misquote, there is a difference.


----------



## Nyambura (May 8, 2005)

Ok. I would have loved to hear more explanation from you regarding text interpretation. You are more knowledgeable about the Bible than I; I am still reading it through for myself. I find these exchanges in dialogue quite helpful to me (in the past, I've gotten more responses from the Christian members of LHCF to my questions and comments than I have from my former priest). But I respect your wish to discontinue. I hope maybe some others might feel free to dialogue. Thank you, Trust, for your posts. 



			
				TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> Nyambura,
> 
> The section that you wrote about condemnation. We have some points of disagreement. Mainly interpretation of the text. Therefore, im fine with leaving this conversation where its at.
> Great Discussion!
> -TrustTheWord


----------



## Nyambura (May 8, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> That word judge has been one that sometimes i get confused on also. It seems we really can not judge because we have no authority to do anything about it.
> 
> But I do believe we as Christian I have to be descerning in the actions of others. If judging means I have decided something someone has done according to the bible is a sin or not then we judge. If that is not judging then we are being prudent and descerning about people and there actions? We are taught to come out from among the evil doer's but still take care of their needs. If another Christian is in sin I believe it is loving someone to tell them. For I want to know if I am and if I recognize it in me and want it to stop I believe it is loving someone to want the same for them.
> 
> ...


 
:scratchch Vintagecoilylocks, your post has gotten me to think about this from another angle and to think, more specifically, about what I mean when I talk about "judging," b/c your point is solid. I think discerning whether actions (one's own or another's) are good or evil is definitely a integral part of learning. The type of judgment I have been thinking of -and I am definitely guilty of this myself- is making a value judgment of the _person_ him/herself as opposed to limiting judgment to the _actions._ 

I referred to 1 Corinthians 5:9-13, as you requested, where Paul speaks of not associating with anyone who is sexually immoral or greedy, or is an idolater, reviler, drunkard, or robber. "Drive out the wicked person from among you." (1 Cor. 5:13) Yes, you're right: the sins of the brothers and sisters "within" would have had to have been identified and possibly stated to them to give them a chance to repent and, if not, for the remaining members to disassociate from them. 

The problem I've encountered in real life is two-fold: one, the person judging has made no distinction between those who identify themselves as brothers and sisters in Christ and those who do not. Paul distinctly says that God shall judge those outside (and I think he is talking about those who are not Christian), while limiting his own concerns to those inside (1 Cor. 5:12-13). Two, the person making the judgment is *not* interested in giving those who have gone astray a chance to repent; instead, such judgment comes across as putting others down to exalt oneself. No concern for the spiritual well-being of those being judged is conveyed, nor is any compassion (that is, _"There but for the grace of God go I..."_ or any indication of humility and recognition of one's own human frailities) transmitted in such judgment. It's the absence of humility and compassion in the judgment, the absence of the desire to help another grow spiritually, that I find objectionable and having been labelling as "judgment."


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2005)

I don't know why, but many people think the Sabbath is on Sunday, when its on Saturday. The day of rest is Saturday...Sunday is the first day of the week.


----------



## TrustMeLove (May 9, 2005)

Sabbath= Sunday.

Umm no. Big misconception. I think its because people read the 10 commandments and see the day they worship on and just think thats the day. But, the church doesn't have lessons or even teach on sunday worship. (Well, the ones that i've been too) So its basically all up to the christian to do more research, which is a commandment from God anyway.

-Trust


----------



## Poohbear (May 9, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but many people think the Sabbath is on Sunday, when its on Saturday. The day of rest is Saturday...Sunday is the first day of the week.


Traditionally, it was Saturday for Jews.  But how do you really know whether it's Sunday OR Saturday???  Plus, days of the week are man-made anyway.  I just think the Sabbath day is just A DAY of worship and rest, which could be designated on ANY day of the week.  JMO.
For those who know about the Sabbath Day, please point out the scripture to me that says the Sabbath Day is on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 9, 2005)

Was their calendar the same as our system today?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 9, 2005)

it says God rested on the seventh day(genesis) and that day is the sabbath. so the 7th day is saturday. the very first post in this thread has a link for this explaining how most christians no longer follow the sabbath and celebrate the Lords Day, which is sunday


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Traditionally, it was Saturday for Jews.  But how do you really know whether it's Sunday OR Saturday???  Plus, days of the week are man-made anyway.  I just think the Sabbath day is just A DAY of worship and rest, which could be designated on ANY day of the week.  JMO.
> For those who know about the Sabbath Day, please point out the scripture to me that says the Sabbath Day is on Saturday or Sunday.



The Bible does not speak of Wednesday, or Thursday or Friday (individual day s of the week). So, it cannot be found in the Bible as stating the Sabbath is on Saturday or Sunday, and it is irrelavant whether it was traditionally on Saturday for Jews. The Sabbath is significant with Seventh Day Adventists also. Why do they call them Seventh Day Adventists? Because Saturday is the seventh day of the week, and they worship on Saturday, not Sunday. Deuteronomy 5:14: "But the _seventh day is the sabbath of the Lord_ ..." So, we can infer that Saturday is the Sabbath. Sunday is the FIRST DAY of the week. I agree that the Sabbath can be ANY day of the week for your personal preference, but the Bible is specific. If so, the Bible would not speak of the SEVENTH DAY specifically if the Lord meant for the Sabbath to be on Monday, for example. Just thought I would clarify.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 9, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> it says God rested on the seventh day(genesis) and that day is the sabbath. so the 7th day is saturday. the very first post in this thread has a link for this explaining how most christians no longer follow the sabbath and celebrate the Lords Day, which is sunday


 Oh ok. I missed that link. I'll check it out.  I thought maybe  people had the days mixed up b/c their calendar system was different from ours.


----------



## good2uuuu (May 9, 2005)

Another biggie. When you die you go to heaven. This is not biblical teaching. This ideaology has its roots in ancient Babylon.  The Bible clearly states: Psalm 115:17 'The dead praise not the Lord, neither any that go down is silence.'

Ecclesiasties 9:5,6: 'For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not anything, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. 6- Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion forever in anything that is done under the sun.'

1 Thessalonians 4:13-17: 'But I would not have you to be ignorant, bretheren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope. 14- For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with Him. 15- For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep. 16- For the Lord Himself shall decend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 17- Then we which are alive and reamin shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air:and so shall we ever be with the Lord.'  

All from  the KJV


----------



## good2uuuu (May 9, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Traditionally, it was Saturday for Jews. But how do you really know whether it's Sunday OR Saturday??? Plus, days of the week are man-made anyway. I just think the Sabbath day is just A DAY of worship and rest, which could be designated on ANY day of the week. JMO.
> For those who know about the Sabbath Day, please point out the scripture to me that says the Sabbath Day is on Saturday or Sunday.



Genesis 2: 2,3: ' And on the seventh day  God ended His work which He had made; and rested on the seventh day from all His work which He had made. 3- And God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it: because that in it He had rested from all His work which God created and made.'

In refernce to the Isrealites collecting manna- Ex. 16:26-30 'Six days ye shall gather it; but on the seventh day, which is the Sabbath, in it there shall be none. 27- and it came to pass, that there went out some of the people on the seventh day for to gather, and they found none. 28-And the Lord said unto Moses, How long refuse ye to keep My commandments and my laws? 29-See, for that the Lord hath given you the Sabbath, thereore He giveth you on the sixth day the bread of two days; abide ye every man in his place, let no man go out of his place on the seventh day. 30- So the people rested on the seventh day.'

Ex 20:8-11: 'Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. 9-Six days shalt thou labor, and do all thy work: 10- But the seventh day is the Sabbath of the Lord they God: in it thou shalt not do any work, though nor thy son, nor thy daughter, thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thy cattle, nor thy stranger that is within thy gates:11- For in six days the Lord made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that in them is, and rested the seventh day: wherefore the Lord blessed the Sabbath day, and hallowed it.'

Hebrews 4:4-10: 'For He spake in a certian place of the seventh day on this wise, And God did rest the seventh day from all His works. 5- And in this place again, If they shall enter into my rest. 6- Seeing therefore it remaineth that some must enter therein, and they to whom it was first preached entered not because of unbelief: 7- Again, He limiteth a certain day, saying to David, Today, after so long a time; as it is said, Today if ye will hear His voice, harden not your hearts. 8- For if Jesus had given them rest, then would He not afterwrd have spoken of a nother day. 9- There remineth therefore a rest to the people of God. 10- For he that is entered into His rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from His.'

Matthew 5:17-19: Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18- For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or tittle shall in no wise pass from the law till all be fulfilled. 19- Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach them, the same shall be called great int he kingdom of heaven.'

All from KJV

See, we have to remember historical facts in regard to the Sabbath question. In 313 AD, Emperor Constatine, in order to gain more political power and to please both christians and pagans(who worshipped the sun) converted to 'christianity' and changed the day of worship to Sunday, the first day of the week from Saturday, the seventh day.  A major self serving compromise that was fully embraced by the Roman church and is still embraced by most christian denominations.  

Speaking on things that the childern of Isreal were doing that were abominations to the Lord, Ezekiel 8:16 says 'And he brought me into the inner court of the Lord's house, and, behold, at the door of the temple of the Lord, between the porch and the alter, were about five and twenty men, with their backs  toward the temple of the Lord, and their faces toward the east; and they worshipped the sun toward the east.' KJV

Even in death, Christ kept the Sabbath. Mark 15:42,43: And now when the even was come, because it was the preparation, that is , the day before the Sabbath,43-Joseph of Arimathea, an honourable counsellor, which also waited for the kingdom of God, came, and went boldly in to Pilate, and craved the body of Christ.'

Mark 16:1,2 'And when the Sabbth was past, Mary Magdalene, and Mary the mother of James, and Solome had bought sweet spices, that they might come and anoint Him. 2- And very early in the morning on the first day of the week, they came to the sepulchre at the rising of the sun.  Verse 6-...'Ye seek Jesus of Nazareth, which was crucified: He is risen; He is not here: behold the place where they laid Him.' KJV.


You should research Constatine, the Roman church, and this historical event. Very interesting and frightening. It's all about man putting himself above God and His Word.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 9, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Another biggie. When you die you go to heaven. This is not biblical teaching. This ideaology has its roots in ancient Babylon. The Bible clearly states: Psalm 115:17 'The dead praise not the Lord, neither any that go down is silence.'
> 
> Ecclesiasties 9:5,6: 'For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not anything, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. 6- Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion forever in anything that is done under the sun.'
> 
> ...


I thought Heaven was a temporary resting place, then we go back to Earth???
Also do those scriptures say the 7th day is Saturday or do they just talk about the Sabbath day? Yes I skimmed them.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 9, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> The Bible does not speak of Wednesday, or Thursday or Friday (individual day s of the week). So, it cannot be found in the Bible as stating the Sabbath is on Saturday or Sunday, and it is irrelavant whether it was traditionally on Saturday for Jews. The Sabbath is significant with Seventh Day Adventists also. Why do they call them Seventh Day Adventists? Because Saturday is the seventh day of the week, and they worship on Saturday, not Sunday. Deuteronomy 5:14: "But the _seventh day is the sabbath of the Lord_ ..." So, we can infer that Saturday is the Sabbath. Sunday is the FIRST DAY of the week. I agree that the Sabbath can be ANY day of the week for your personal preference, but the Bible is specific. If so, the Bible would not speak of the SEVENTH DAY specifically if the Lord meant for the Sabbath to be on Monday, for example. Just thought I would clarify.



great post!

im a SDA and people seriously think im crazy for going to church on saturday...o well!



			
				good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Another biggie. When you die you go to heaven. This is not biblical teaching. This ideaology has its roots in ancient Babylon.  The Bible clearly states: Psalm 115:17 'The dead praise not the Lord, neither any that go down is silence.'
> 
> Ecclesiasties 9:5,6: 'For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not anything, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. 6- Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion forever in anything that is done under the sun.'
> 
> ...



wow! are you a SDA to? thats one of the big teachings in our church.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 9, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Another biggie. When you die you go to heaven. This is not biblical teaching. This ideaology has its roots in ancient Babylon.  The Bible clearly states: Psalm 115:17 'The dead praise not the Lord, neither any that go down is silence.'
> 
> Ecclesiasties 9:5,6: 'For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not anything, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. 6- Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion forever in anything that is done under the sun.'
> 
> ...



wow! are you a SDA to? thats one of the big teachings in our church.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 9, 2005)

along with that, i belive the theory of hell is wrong too. im not sure where it comes from. but if you read Malachi 4:1-3 it says that the sinners wont burn eternally, but rather that they will burn up and turn to ashes. 

*For, behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven; and all the proud, yea, and all that do wickedly, shall be stubble: and the day that cometh shall burn them up, saith the LORD of hosts, that it shall leave them neither root nor branch. 

  Mal 4:1For, behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven; and all the proud, yea, and all that do wickedly, shall be stubble: and the day that cometh shall burn them up, saith the LORD of hosts, that it shall leave them neither root nor branch.  
Mal 4:2 But unto you that fear my name shall the Sun of righteousness arise with healing in his wings; and ye shall go forth, and grow up as calves of the stall.  
Mal 4:3 And ye shall tread down the wicked; for they shall be ashes under the soles of your feet in the day that I shall do [this], saith the LORD of hosts.  

*


----------



## eboniwoman (May 9, 2005)

Someone at work told me that Christ had a wife...and I think he was reffering to us being his bride. I know I am pretty vague...just sleepy though...lol


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> along with that, i belive the theory of hell is wrong too. im not sure where it comes from. but if you read Malachi 4:1-3 it says that the sinners wont burn eternally, but rather that they will burn up and turn to ashes.
> 
> *For, behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven; and all the proud, yea, and all that do wickedly, shall be stubble: and the day that cometh shall burn them up, saith the LORD of hosts, that it shall leave them neither root nor branch. *
> 
> ...


thank you for pointing this scripture out.  i just heard a sermon where the preacher said you will burn eternally and not turn into ashes.  Malachi clearly indicates that they will burn up and be ashes.


----------



## Poohbear (May 10, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> Genesis 2: 2,3: ' And on the seventh day God ended His work which He had made; and rested on the seventh day from all His work which He had made. 3- And God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it: because that in it He had rested from all His work which God created and made.'
> 
> In refernce to the Isrealites collecting manna- Ex. 16:26-30 'Six days ye shall gather it; but on the seventh day, which is the Sabbath, in it there shall be none. 27- and it came to pass, that there went out some of the people on the seventh day for to gather, and they found none. 28-And the Lord said unto Moses, How long refuse ye to keep My commandments and my laws? 29-See, for that the Lord hath given you the Sabbath, thereore He giveth you on the sixth day the bread of two days; abide ye every man in his place, let no man go out of his place on the seventh day. 30- So the people rested on the seventh day.'
> 
> ...


good post! thanks for the break down!


----------



## TrustMeLove (May 10, 2005)

I don't believe anyone is crazy for worshiping on saturday, wednesday (night service), or sunday. And I don't consider this an abomination.

What I do believe is crazy and an abomination, is when others try to push their ideals on other people. Or say well we are the only church following the doctrines of the bible so the rest of the people are going to hell. WE HAVE A SECT ON MY CAMPUS PUSHING THIS DOWN EVERYONES THROAT. It grrss me, but I keep it movin'. Let the Lord reveal himself, to his sheep, not Jennifer from Witchita..

-Trust.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 10, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> thank you for pointing this scripture out.  i just heard a sermon where the preacher said you will burn eternally and not turn into ashes.  Malachi clearly indicates that they will burn up and be ashes.



well, i hope you point this out to him and if you do..let me know what he says!


----------



## sbg4evr (May 10, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but many people think the Sabbath is on Sunday, when its on Saturday. The day of rest is Saturday...Sunday is the first day of the week.


 
Romans 14:1-12, states that we have the freedom to choose whichever day we want to worship God.  No one should judge another if that person chooses to worship on Saturday or anyone on Tuesday.

Colossians 2:16-17 is similar to Romans.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 11, 2005)

we arent judging..just saying. 

you can worship God whenever you please, we are just saying that that day is not the sabbath if it is not saturday


----------



## Poohbear (May 11, 2005)

Let's just worship God and give Him the praise and glory EVERYDAY for heaven's sake!!!    

The Bible also gives us instruction on Christian living and encourages us to live holy... why not do it EVERYDAY, not just on the Sabbath Day - whether it's on a Saturday or not!


----------



## sbg4evr (May 11, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> we arent judging..just saying.
> 
> you can worship God whenever you please, we are just saying that that day is not the sabbath if it is not saturday


 
I never said anyone was judging. I just pointed out the passages from the NT that states Sabbath can be any day of the week that a person chooses.  I was just backing up what up said.


----------



## Honeyhips (May 11, 2005)

So what is the purpose of the Sabbath?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 11, 2005)

sbg4evr said:
			
		

> I never said anyone was judging. I just pointed out the passages from the NT that states Sabbath can be any day of the week that a person chooses.  I was just backing up what up said.



Ro 14:5 One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day alike. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.
Ro 14:6 He that regardeth the day, regardeth it unto the Lord; and he that regardeth not the day, to the Lord he doth not regard it. He that eateth, eateth to the Lord, for he giveth God thanks; and he that eateth not, to the Lord he eateth not, and giveth God thanks.
Ro 14:7 For none of us liveth to himself, and no man dieth to himself.


when i read that chapter i didnt see it stating that the sabbath day was anyday, but that one may worship anyday. which is true, you can worship God 24/7 if you please, but the sabbath is a holy day set aside that is just dedicated to God. 

*honeyhips*: http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/13287b.htm


----------



## MSee (May 12, 2005)

sbg4evr said:
			
		

> Romans 14:1-12, states that we have the freedom to choose whichever day we want to worship God. No one should judge another if that person chooses to worship on Saturday or anyone on Tuesday.
> 
> Colossians 2:16-17 is similar to Romans.


 
When I read back about the sabbath in the old testament I see that what was important was that at the end of 6 days labour the seventh was a day rest dedicated to God, coupled with the above scriptures seems to me if I work Tuesday to Sunday then Monday being the seventh day for me must be my sabbath. Besides when learning French we always started the days of the week with Monday so should the French be the only ones with Sunday sabbath   or are they (the french) just totally wrong?

This issue has always been something the enemy uses to separte us but there is one day that is undebatable and its the one referred to in Hebrews 9: 27 _And it is appointed unto men once to die, but after this is the judgement. _Lets all be ready


----------



## DelightfulFlame (May 12, 2005)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> along with that, i belive the theory of hell is wrong too. im not sure where it comes from. but if you read Malachi 4:1-3 it says that the sinners wont burn eternally, but rather that they will burn up and turn to ashes.
> 
> *For, behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven; and all the proud, yea, and all that do wickedly, shall be stubble: and the day that cometh shall burn them up, saith the LORD of hosts, that it shall leave them neither root nor branch.
> 
> ...



So you think this passage is literal? Do you think Jesus is a vine too?

I don't know about you, but I am not a calf...LOL. Although I have been called a cow before.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 12, 2005)

Reference Sabbath vs Sunday christian worship.

The traditional Sabbath was a day of rest.  They also gathered at the temple for prayers and preaching.  The new Christians however had celabrated the resurrection with Christ on the first day of the week.  In Act20:7 there is mention of them comng together for the "breaking of bread" on the first day.  Though the christian Jews still celabrated the Sabbath the also came together on the first day for the communion.  One reason was they were not aloud to celabrate the communion of Christ in the temple.  For Christians Jesus now is the fullfilment of all thing before.  He said I have not come to change the law but to fulfil it.  Since non- jewish Christtians had no tradition of the Sabbath they did continue to come together on the first day to celabrate.  It was not indicated in any historical biblical writings that the Sabbath was done away with.  Constantine did declare worship day for Christians in the roman empire as Sunday but by then it had already been the way of christians to do so.  The communion, preaching,  worship and praise of our Lord was already beng done on the first day.  There is a reference in Revalations as to John being on the "Lords Day" in the spirit when he had the revelation.  The church has taught me this is the same as the day reffered to in  Act 20:7 and ICor16:2.  That it is the same as the day of his resurection.  The first day of the week.


    Reference the Hair.  Revelations 1:14 that refers to Jesus hair being white like wool is the reference to Daniel 7:9 when it states the Ancient one (God) as having hair *like* virgin wool.  So that is a honest conclusion to think his hair was like wool and the color of "white " wool.  
  My experience is this.  I own persian lambs which are the same as the lambs of the middle eastern kind.  Their wool is as such.  when babies it is wavy with large curls forming as they get older.  Then it changes early to a  straighter hair.  It is coarse and it is a cream color "white"  or multicolors with some being black or solid blacks and greys.  The other sheep of the region had a tighter crimp very course to medium and was a deep cream with reddish hue to it.  So the Lords hair could have been any thing from a deep off white too blonde slightly wavy to straight or a fine crimp.  In other words 1a-4b.

    Reference judging the person and not sticking to the act.  If we remember we are bound to forgive the person lest we be forgiven then it may help to not be condeming but in desire of their repentence.  Also if we do not forgive someone and drive them away from the Lord we shall pay for our sin of unforgiveness.  

    Realizing this is what helped me to quickly get over the condeming people routine and forgive and pray for them.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 12, 2005)

There should be no strife as to when someone worships the Lord.  We should flee from strife.  It is recorded however, that Christians themselves choose Sunday which was called Sun after the day called Saturn because it was the day of the resurection.  This is documented in an apology written in 150-160A.D. Well before Constintine.  II was written a defense to Christians during persecution.  It can be correctly dated because it was addressed to a particular emperor and his son.  Historical records can confirm the date of his rule.  It is a lengthy document but it has a chapter which discribed Christian worship.  It clearly shows that the followers of Christ had choose to worship on the day they called the "Lords Day" and it was Sunday and why it was so.   It is the first Apology of Justin.  

   The other document known as the "Teachings of the Apostles" roughly  dated pre Book I Thesseloians,(pre 50 A.D.) also states it was the apostles who established the first day of the week as the day of service for the followers of Christ.  
    It is also known as "The Didache"


----------



## MSee (May 13, 2005)

Vintagecoilylocks said:
			
		

> There should be no strife as to when someone worships the Lord. We should flee from strife. It is recorded however, that Christians themselves choose Sunday which was called Sun after the day called Saturn because it was the day of the resurection. This is documented in an apology written in 150-160A.D. Well before Constintine. II was written a defense to Christians during persecution. It can be correctly dated because it was addressed to a particular emperor and his son. Historical records can confirm the date of his rule. It is a lengthy document but it has a chapter which discribed Christian worship. It clearly shows that the followers of Christ had choose to worship on the day they called the "Lords Day" and it was Sunday and why it was so. It is the first Apology of Justin.
> 
> The other document known as the "Teachings of the Apostles" roughly dated pre Book I Thesseloians,(pre 50 A.D.) also states it was the apostles who established the first day of the week as the day of service for the followers of Christ.
> It is also known as "The Didache"


 
I'll be copying your responses.   Very informative


----------



## Sweet C (May 13, 2005)

The Sabbath was on Saturday only.

That isn't true.  You have many instances where something would occur such as a particular festival or offering and these periods did not necessarily fall on a Saturday. but were also denoted as Sabbaths as well (Lev 16:29-31, Lev 23:24, Lev 23:39, Lev 25:4)


----------



## AngelicRose07 (May 25, 2005)

bumping


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jun 6, 2005)

bump


----------

